# Free Used Eco Complete



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Is anyone interested in the used Eco Complete/Tahitian Moon Sand I currently have in my 75g? If I remember correctly, I used 80lbs of Eco and 60lbs of sand initially. I added another 20lbs of sand after we moved here.  The only cost to any SWOAPies would be help in moving the tank outside for cleaning and of course getting it back inside after I repaint the back of the tank.

The tank is mostly Crypts now and I would really like to test my theory about Crypts (and possibly some Swords) being "root feeders". Changing out the substrate would get me started on this theory. I want to replace the Eco/sand mix with 200lbs of the 3M black sand we purchased a while back but I don't want to keep the Eco sitting around in buckets.


----------



## allen (Jan 12, 2006)

hi matt,
i'll take if you still have it.i can help you move your tank anytime on a weekend.let me know.

later allen


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

You have first dibs Allen. The tank is still set up and our meeting is this Saturday. What are your plans for either this Sunday or the following weekend?


----------



## allen (Jan 12, 2006)

nothing going on this sunday.we could tear it down then,just let me know what time and how to get there.

i don't have the directions to the meeting this saturday.could you pm them to me?

later allen


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I'm not sure about Sunday yet. I don't think we have any plans but I will call you this evening about it and also give you directions to the meeting this Saturday.


----------



## endlerman (Jun 30, 2005)

*Still kicking*

Hey Matt I'd like to know the results from root feeding the swords. I've been trying to raise them in quantity and no luck. As you know I don't have CO2. And also, I have some guppies, cherry barbs( thanks Rob, those 4 that you gave me are really producers), bushynose catfish, red sword tails ,and angels that I'd like to trade for some plants or money (lol). Contact me if anybody is interested. 513-573- 9485. Glad to hear you're feeling better Jack. Maybe, I'll be able to attend a meeting soon. I'd like to see you all, and pick your brains (lol).

Wayne


----------

